# Product photo studio-part 2



## minicoop1985 (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, I took some advice from the other thread. I snagged some white posterboard from Michael's and attached it to a wood step-like thing I made a while ago (I forget why) to get a seamless sweep upwards. This is still lit using only two clamp shop lights with CFLs covered by pillowcases (and monitored to make sure I don't burn my house down.......). I think this is an improvement other than the dust on the Bronica (I dusted it probably 4 times before giving up). Thoughts? Is this better than the little 9v conversion kit photo? I appreciate the help.




P1282985 by longm1985, on Flickr




P1282984 by longm1985, on Flickr




P1282978 by longm1985, on Flickr

For reference, before:




P1272975 by longm1985, on Flickr


In my opinion, the ones of the Hasselblad by itself and the Rolleiflex (another restoration project), to my eye, are my favorites, and a huge improvement over what I had before, but suggestions are always welcome. Thanks to the folks who helped in the other thread too.


----------



## scotts2014se (Jan 28, 2014)

I've only begun photography, but I like what I see. Very nice photos.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate that. I'm married, so I'm not used to people telling me nice things.


----------



## fokker (Jan 29, 2014)

Huge improvement over before!


----------

